# Noch wert eine Ausbildung zu suchen



## Master-Onion (1. Juni 2018)

Überarbeitet:
Lohnt sich mit 26 noch eine Lehre oder sowas, bzw. hat man dazu eine Chance bei mir ist feuer am Dach und ich will das bisherige nicht unbedingt weiter führen, alles halb Le/als auch ilegal.

iIch fliege wohl sowieso am Montag aus der Wohnung aber gibt es stellen wo man ausbildung ansuchen kann, auch wenn man am ende istÜ?

Das was ich bisher machte möchte ich nicht weiter machen,


----------



## RtZk (1. Juni 2018)

Ich sage mal so, ich schätze du wirst gegenüber dem möglichen Arbeitgeber unentschlossen rüberkommen, ist aber nicht unbedingt das Knock Out.
Die wichtigsten Sachen sind:
- Schulabschluss und Notenschnitt
- Branche

Hast du beispielsweise einen mäßigen Realschulabschluss und willst im Handwerk anfangen, wirst du recht leicht eine Lehrstelle/Ausbildungsstelle erhalten, willst du jedoch etwas in einer Branche machen in der kaum Leute gesucht werden, dann kannst du das vergessen.


----------



## Master-Onion (1. Juni 2018)

Nein zb. Metalltechnick allgemein würde mich interessieren, aber ich bin eben nicht aus Deutschland, hab einen Hauptschulabschulss, und seit dem immer nur im halben legalen bereich "gearbeitet"


Anders gesagt mein Leben knallt im Moment vollkommen zusammen, ka was ich tun soll, bei uns seit 5 Jahren keine Chance auf eine Lehrstelle, recht ländlich usw usf. und mein "Arschlohe persönlichkeit" spielt da dagegen


----------



## EyRaptor (1. Juni 2018)

Naja, als ich meine Ausbildung gemacht habe, hatte ich zwei deutlich ältere Klassenkameraden. Eine mit 39 und einen Familienvater mit 43 ;D.

Außerdem wird an vielen Orten und in vielen Branchen wird immer verzweifelter nach Azubis gesucht.


----------



## RtZk (1. Juni 2018)

Master-Onion schrieb:


> Nein zb. Metalltechnick allgemein würde mich interessieren, aber ich bin eben nicht aus Deutschland, hab einen Hauptschulabschulss, und seit dem immer nur im halben legalen bereich "gearbeitet"
> 
> 
> Anders gesagt mein Leben knallt im Moment vollkommen zusammen, ka was ich tun soll, bei uns seit 5 Jahren keine Chance auf eine Lehrstelle, recht ländlich usw usf. und mein "Arschlohe persönlichkeit" spielt da dagegen



Nun ja, wichtig zu wissen ist ob die eine Arbeitserlaubnis und eine Aufenthaltserlaubnis  hast (insofern du aus einem nicht EU Land kommst).
Hast du beides würde ich mich an deiner Stelle einfach mal für deinen Wunschberuf bewerben und mein Glück versuchen. Sollte das erst einmal nichts werden kannst du ja mal so etwas wie eine Abendschule besuchen und einen Realschulabschluss oder sogar dein Abitur nach machen und solange einen Job machen wo man gut bezahlt wird (der dafür aber hart ist), wie z.B Fließbandarbeit und man keinen Schulabschluss dafür braucht.
Hm „Arschloch Persönlichkeit“ , vielleicht solltest du dich dann dementsprechend zurückhalten, so schwer es manchmal auch sein mag  .

Edit: Ein Termin im Arbeitsamt wäre wohl nicht schlecht, die können dir mit Sicherheit weiter helfen.
Und sich in Ostdeutschland um zu sehen ist keine schlechte Idee, da sind die Mieten deutlich billiger und es werden viele Fachkräfte in diesen Branchen gesucht.


----------



## Master-Onion (1. Juni 2018)

Nana bin aus dem Nachbarland von Deutschland, wo die OVP versucht mit eiserner Hand zu regieren, mir wär es egal wohin wobei eher bevorzugt, richtung Bodensee (Land egal, ob,,, CH, DE AT) da irgendwo lebt mein "Freund")

Aber in Deutschland eben miT Realabschluss sowas gab es bei uns ja nicht, mit abi und so


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Juni 2018)

Master-Onion schrieb:


> Aber ist es mit 26 Noch Wert zb. eine Lehrstelle zu suchen, also komplett auf neu oder hat man sowieso keine Chance.


Klar.
Wissen kann nie schaden und ich hab mit 45 noch eine neue Programmiersprache gelernt.

Chancen hat man nur keine, wenn man etwas nicht versucht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juni 2018)

Das Alter ist hier definitiv kein Hindernis. Wir haben Leute als Azubis die deutlich älter sind als du (Metallberufe).
Ebenso ist es kein Problem, "nur" Hauptschul- oder Realschulabschluss zu haben - gerade in der (Schwer-)Industrie sucht man eher nach genau diesen Leuten weil die erstens tendentiell handwerklich begabter sind als Abiturienten und vor allem weil die dann später auch in ihrem Beruf bleiben und auf Früh-/Mittag-/Nachtschicht und am Wochenende ackern kommen. Es hilft nichts nur Abiturienten einzustellen die dann alle ihre Prüfung mit der 1 machen und dann weiter studieren gehen - die brauchts zwar auch (ich war auch einer von denen) aber deutlich weniger als die "Schaffer". Wir stellen sogar Leute ganz ohne Schulbildung (und häufig mit Migrationshintergrund) ein die dann ein zusätzliches Grundbildungsjahr vor ihrer eigentlichen Ausbildung machen - und das mit einem respektablen Erfolg (etwa ein Drittel der Leute ziehens durch und schaffen auch die Prüfung am Ende - und werden als Facharbeiter nach Tarif übernommen).

Das einzige, was bei uns dem im Wege stehen würde dass du eine Lehre beginnen könntest wäre die Arschlochmentalität. Denn das ist nicht nur bei uns sondern ich schätze mal in den allermeisten deutschen Firmen ein absolutes no-go. Der deutsche Arbeiter hat gefälligst zuverlässig, freundlich und teamfähig zu sein - alles andere ist nicht tolerierbar.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juni 2018)

Alter spielt heutzutage kaum noch eine Rolle, sowas wie 'ne "Bregrenzung" gibt's da nicht.
Im handwerklichen Bereich werden Leute gesucht ohne Ende, egal welchen Alters und teils sogar egal welchen Schulabschlusses.

Schlimm sind hingegen Lücken im Lebenslauf, wenn du die hast, brauchst du schon verdammt gute Noten/Qualifikationen, um das auszugleichen.


----------



## EyRaptor (1. Juni 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Schlimm sind hingegen Lücken im Lebenslauf, wenn du die hast, brauchst du schon verdammt gute Noten/Qualifikationen, um das auszugleichen.



Oder eine gute und glaubwürdige Begründung für die Lücken im Lebenslauf.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juni 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Oder eine gute und glaubwürdige Begründung für die Lücken im Lebenslauf.



Die kann man leider nur anbringen wenn man auch eingeladen wird nach der Bewerbung. Lebensläufe mit großen Lücken landen leider schnell wieder beim Absender ohne dass er erklären kann woher die Lücken kommen. Zu viele Bewerber stehen vor der Tür die kleinere oder keine solche Lücken haben.
An der Stelle rächt sich meist erstmals das ich nenns mal "laschere Leben im jugendlichen Leichtsinn".


----------



## Lok92 (1. Juni 2018)

Ich habe meine Schule damals geworfen mit 16 -17 rum und habe ein Hauptschul Abschluss nach Klasse 9. Danach habe ich garnichts gemacht, nur Zuhause gechillt, mich mit Freunden getroffen etc. 4-5 Jahre ging das so. Dann bin ich mit ca. 21 in so eine Maßnahme des Arrbeitsamtes gekommen, wo ich Bewerbungen etc. geschrieben habe und eine erste Grundausbildung im Bereich Metall gemacht. In dieser Zeit hatte ich noch einen Sport Unfall und bin ca.1 Jahre außer Gefecht gewesen.

Dann habe ich wohl ziemlich Glück gehabt, anders kann man es nicht nennen. Ich bekam ein Vorstellungs Gespräch in einer Firma & bekam die Chance eine Ausbildung zum Maschinen und Anlagenführer zumachen, die ich dann auch durchgezogen habe 

Viele haben damals geraten, biste bekloppt mach keine Ausbildung mehr mit 21 etc. Geh lieber so Arbeiten haste mehr von... Aber ich bin froh damals den Weg der Ausbildung eingeschlagen zuhaben und habe jetzt für die Zukunft etwas vorzeigen 

Mein Lebenslauf enthält quasi so gut wie fast nichts, außer meiner abgebrochenen Schule und meiner Maßnahme vom Arbeitsamt.

Dein Alter spielt übrigens keine große Rolle, wir hatten damals in der Klasse einen Flüchtling aus Syrien der die Ausbildung machte. Er war 35 Jahre alt und hat sie erfolgreich bestanden. Du siehst also dein Alter ist nur eine dumme Zahl.^^


----------



## Master-Onion (2. Juni 2018)

Bei uns spielt das Alter schon eine Rolle, weil bei Lehre muss der Arbeitgeber mir über 18 den Hilfsarbeiter Gehalt der Branche zahlen.



Joa, ich könnte schon einen Teil füllen, aber dann wandert die Bewerbung wohl direkt in den Eimer (Haft usw usf), 
hab jetzt mal was gefunden was bei mir ums Eck ist Steinmetz Skulpturbau usw. muss ich Montag mal hin und mich erkundigen.

Der würde das auch irgendwie über das Amt mit Weiterbildung usw. mitmachen, mal sehen



So wie es im Moment läuft kann es auf dauer eben nicht laufen, die Wohnung wird wohl "gerettet" (Familie sei dank), aber von Teilzeit zu geringfügig zu AB los und wieder das selbe man kann rein garnichts Planen





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die kann man leider nur anbringen wenn man auch eingeladen wird nach der Bewerbung. Lebensläufe mit großen Lücken landen leider schnell wieder beim Absender


Wenn ich wenigstens die Mappen zurück bekommen würde, meist war das bei entfernteren Firmen nur ein Absage schreiben, ohne Mappe/Folder usw.
*Sarkasmus*
Aber kann ich schon verstehen den AB Losen "klaut" man auch noch die Mappe/Folder das man Firmenintern diese zu gunsten anderen Dingen weiter verwenden kann,kann man ein paar 1000er für die Aktionäre abschreiben


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Juni 2018)

Die Unternehmen dürfen deine Mappe nicht "für andere Dinge weiter verwenden", sie sind gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet sie entweder aufzubewahren oder zu dir zurückzusenden. Sofern du letzteres verlangst müssen sie das übrigens tun (leider müssen Sie es nicht auf ihre Kosten tun).

Sofern du UNterlagen/Mappen/usw. verschickt hast die den Wert eines Großbriefes deutlich übersteigen kann es sich also lohnen, die Unterlagen zurückzufordern.


----------



## Master-Onion (3. Juni 2018)

ok, danke


----------



## MG42 (5. Juni 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die kann man leider nur anbringen wenn man auch eingeladen wird nach der Bewerbung. Lebensläufe mit großen Lücken landen leider schnell wieder beim Absender ohne dass er erklären kann woher die Lücken kommen. Zu viele Bewerber stehen vor der Tür die kleinere oder keine solche Lücken haben.
> An der Stelle rächt sich meist erstmals das ich nenns mal "laschere Leben im jugendlichen Leichtsinn".



Bin jetzt nur rein zufällig über den Thread gestolpert.

Mann, nicht immer läuft alles nach Plan und es entstehen diese Lücken... da kann ich selbst ein Lied von singen.

Und ganz ehrlich, der jugendliche "Leichtsinn" der diese Lücken gefüllt hat, sind wie eine Narbe, irgendwann verheilt sie und verschwindet ; oder man lernt damit zu leben. Viel wichtiger ist, das ist jetzt vorbei, man hat daraus gelernt und es geht weiter.
Kann man nicht mit Tippex überschreiben, leugnen oder verdrängen. Das ist nichts worüber man sich schuldig und ein schlechtes Gewissen haben und unnötig Sorgen drauf verschwenden sollte.
Ersetze den jugendlichen Leichtsinn und "Arschlochmentalität" mit Aufmerksamkeit und jugendlicher Unbeschwertheit.


----------



## P2063 (5. Juni 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Oder eine gute und glaubwürdige Begründung für die Lücken im Lebenslauf.



wichtiger als eine "glaubwürdige Begründung" warum man Mist gebaut hat (die gibt es nämlich nicht) finde ich ist es, nicht irgendwelche Ausreden für sein Fehlverhalten zu suchen, sondern es zuzugeben und glaubhaft rüber bringen zu können, dass man tatsächlich die Kurve in ein geregeltes Leben bekommen will.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juni 2018)

Ich würde jeden raten der die Chance hat eine Ausbildung zu machen dies zu tun. Oder man arbeitet ewig im Niedriglohnbereich (und kann aufstocken) oder findet nichts.
Selbst wenn man älter ist bieten sich noch die Chancen zu einer Umschulung an. Da würde ich mal beim zuständigen Jobcenter erkundigen.
"Arschlochmentalität" sollte man natürlich ändern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juni 2018)

MG42 schrieb:


> Mann, nicht immer läuft alles nach Plan und es entstehen diese Lücken... da kann ich selbst ein Lied von singen.
> Und ganz ehrlich, der jugendliche "Leichtsinn" der diese Lücken gefüllt hat, sind wie eine Narbe, irgendwann verheilt sie und verschwindet ; oder man lernt damit zu leben. Viel wichtiger ist, das ist jetzt vorbei, man hat daraus gelernt und es geht weiter.t.


Alles richtig. Das schwierige daran ist, das dem Personaler zu erklären der dich einstellen soll. Nicht nur dass es recht schwierig ist glaubhaft zu machen warum gerade jetzt der Zeitpunkt ist wo man sich ja grundlegend ändern will und das davor ja nur Vergangenheit ist - es wird dann unmöglich wenn man nach zusenden solcher UNterlagen schlicht gar nicht eingeladen wird.

Ich verstehe deinen Punkt durchaus und rein emotional usw. stimmt das auch alles. Und das weiß sogar jeder ältere Mensch, kaum jemand hat nicht mal in seiner Jugend Mist gebaut (ich hab auch kleinere Lücken im Lebenslauf und natürlich hat nicht alles geklappt was ich angefangen habe). Das Problem ist in der Realität interessiert das sofern man keine anderen herausragenden Argumente hat (beispielsweise irgendeinen Skill der sehr selten oder gefragt ist) keine Sau. Der Personaler sieht die Bewerbung mit Lücken, klappt sie wider zu und nimmt die nächste die besser aussieht - er hat ja genug davon da liegen. 

Bei uns kamen in den vergangenen Jahren teilweise 1000+ Bewerbungen auf Größenordnung 60 Ausbildungsplätze. Da kannste dir ausrechnen ob man den mit den Lücken im Lebenslauf einlädt dass er sich rechtfertigen kann oder ob man einfach die 200 Stück ohne Lücken kommen lässt und sich die passendsten 120 davon raussucht (deswegen 120 weil diese Kandidaten mehrere Zusagen bekommen und man damit rechnet dass noch die Hälfte absagt und sonstwohin geht).


Beim Thema Personalpolitik muss einem von vorneherein eines klar sein: Das alles ist für Arbeitssuchende weder angenehm noch fair. Niemand interessiert sich für deinen aktuellen Lebenswandel. Entweder du bist oder kannst etwas was gesucht ist oder du hast keine Chance.


Das klingt böse (ist es auch), bedeutet aber nicht dass man in der Ecke versauern muss. Wenn man sich wirklich geändert hat und motiviert ist geht fast alles. Man bewerbe sich ständig und überall um Ausbildungsplätze (vielleicht hat man einfach mal Glück). Währenddessen suche man sich Jobs bei Firmen die ausbilden als ungelernte Kraft, Ferienarbeiter usw. - und da stelle man sich so gut und motiviert an dass es auffällt. Häufig ist es so, dass die Firma viel lieber jemandem eine Ausbildungsstelle anbietet den sie schon kennt und der die letzten Monate gezeigt hat dass er Bock drauf hat. So kommt man an feste Jobs und Ausbildungsverhältnisse, ohne eine bewerbung zu schreiben - die kann dann danach der Form halber kommen und dann interessieren die Lücken nicht mehr, denn der Chef weiß bereits dass du motiviert und gut bist.


----------



## Master-Onion (5. Juni 2018)

Mag durchaus sein, aber die Arbeitgeber schneiden sich auch selbst in das Fleisch in manchen Branchen,
bis 22 wollte ich eigentlich noch in der Gastro eine Ausbildung machen, nur absagen,

2 Jahre später kamen dann manch Firmen auf mich zu ob ich nicht doch interesse hätte usw.
Da war ich aber schon weiter und mir war klar für einen drecks Gehalt und schlechte Arbeitszeiten nach der Ausbildung brauch ich doch keine Ausbildung machen.


Bei uns in der Region obwohl recht gute Urlauber zahlen, zahlen die Betrieb im gesamten Staatsgebiet am wenigsten.

Stand aktuell ist es wohl so wie ich es von meiner Mutter mitbekomme (Arbeitet in der Gastro) finden sich sehr wenige Menschen die bereit sind dsfür eine Ausbildung zu machen wenn sie in der Region bleiben möchten und gehen lieber in die Produktion.

Die Betriebe jammern in der Zeitung die wenigen die sie bekommen, gehen nach der Ausbildung auswärtig, sie sehen aber keine Schuld bei sich sondern alle anderen sind schuld


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juni 2018)

Die Nummer ist klar Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn die Leute für ne Handvoll Euro suchen und es will niemand für den Lohn arbeiten kanns ja noch nicht so schlimm sein mit dem Notstand. Denn wenn es wirklich nötig wäre müssen sie eben besser zahlen - dann finden sie auch Arbeiter/Azubis.

Grade im Gastro ists ja leider üblich dass nur Hungerlöhne gezahlt werden. Bedienungen, Wirte, Köche, was es da alles gibt verdienen ja im Allgemeinen wirklich grottenschlecht für die Arbeit zu den Zeiten die sie machen müssen. Ich wundere mich selbst immer wieso die das wirklich machen (habe einen guten Freund der Koch ist, tausende von Stunden schiebt, Nachts, Wochenende, Assiarbeit und dafür einen Lohn hat wo er noch jeden Euro umdrehen muss). Klar, wenn die Betriebe anfangen mehr zu zahlen wird für die Kunden auch das Essen teurer. Mir persönlich wäre es lieber, fürn Schnitzel mit Pommes 3 Euro mehr zu zahlen und dafür eine Bedienung zu haben die von ihrem Lohn leben kann oder wenns gut läuft sogar eine Bedienung MEHR zu haben so dass man nicht 20 Minuten warten muss bis das Bierglas da ist was in meiner Umgebung immer mehr Normalität statt Ausnahme ist.

Blöderweise ist die Mehrheit der Deutschen offenbar geiz-ist-geil geschädigt und sieht das nicht so. Und so geht das Spielchen halt immer weiter. Umverteilung des Geldes von fleißig nach reich - der Koch eiert 12 Stunden am Wochenende inner Küche rum für 10€ brutto die Stunde und der Hotelchef fährt jede Woche 3000 netto auf sein Konto.

Ich muss mir trotz Statistiken zu Folge leicht überdurchschnittlichem Gehalt ziemlich genau überlegen wann ich mit meiner Frau wohin wie oft essen gehen kann, mein Chef liegt im Gehalt derart weit über mir (geschätzt Faktor 2,5x - 3x) dass es übertrieben gesagt keine Rolle mehr spielt wann er was wo wie oft mit wem isst. Schätze mal das dürfte in so ziemlich allen Branchen ähnlich sein.


----------



## MG42 (6. Juni 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Alles richtig. Das schwierige daran ist, das dem Personaler zu erklären der dich einstellen soll. Nicht nur dass es recht schwierig ist glaubhaft zu machen warum gerade jetzt der Zeitpunkt ist wo man sich ja grundlegend ändern will und das davor ja nur Vergangenheit ist - es wird dann unmöglich wenn man nach zusenden solcher UNterlagen schlicht gar nicht eingeladen wird.(...)



Absolut korrekt... Bei soviel Auswahl wenn man als Einzelner in der Masse an scheinbar besser Be-eigneten untergeht und der Verantwortliche KANN nur anhand der ihm vorliegenden Informationen und anhand seiner Wahrnehmung/ und vorgegebenen Filter Entscheidungen treffen.

Was bleibt einem anderes übrig wenn man solche Lücken hat, aufrecht sich dem zu stellen.
Beim einen klappt es früher, der andere sucht oder findet seine Chance etwas später. Und wenn es in der einen Branche nicht klappt, sucht man sich eben eine Alternative; die  als Sprungbrett dient... oder es ergibt sich etwas besseres Anderes woran man überhaupt nicht mit gerechnet hat und es dich von den Socken haut...


----------



## Master-Onion (8. Juni 2018)

ich mach jetzt mal Saison 6 Tage a 5 std also 30 std / Woche, mit einer tollen Arbeitszeit 17 - 22 uhr , 
nach n Sommer weiter schauen,


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Juni 2018)

Das Alter spielt bei der Ausbildung doch keine Rolle, auch bei mir in einer anderen Klasse in der Berufsschule gab es einen der war um die 40 und hat trotzdem "nur" eine Lehre gemacht. Nach meinem Lehrabschluss wollte ich erstmal arbeiten und konnte dies auch für eine Weile. Aber der Vorgesetzte war sowas von nervig das ich einer der letzten der 10 neuen Mitarbeiter war, der gekündigt hatte. Die Firma hat immer noch einen schlechten Ruf, wundert mich aber nicht, wenn 10 neue Mitarbeiter nach wenigen Monaten kündigen oder gekündigt werden. 

Ich konnte bis jetzt mit temporären Anstellunge mich über Wasser halten, aber nach ein paar Jahren reicht es mir und ich habe mich entschlossen eine neue Ausbildung zu machen. Und zwar ein Fernstudium in Wirtschaftsingenieurwesen, beginnt nächsten Monat. Ich sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen das ich 28 bin, also 2 Jahre älter als du, ein bisschen stört es mich schon das ich nicht früher damit begonnen habe, aber ich wusste manchmal nicht weiter und habe einfach darauf gehofft das es besser wird. 
Letzen Sommer glaube ich, hatte ich dann den Entschluss gefasst das es so nicht weiter gehen kann und mich eben für dieses Fernstudium angemeldet, interessieren tut mich der Bereich schon da mache ich mir keine Sorgen, eher ob es Finanziell die ganze Zeit klappt, auch wenn ich es schon geplant habe.

Du siehst auch mit 26 kannst du noch locker eine Ausbildung starten, die Frage ist nur wie viel Zeit du jeden Tag hast dafür und ob es Finanziell geht weil manche Ausbildungen können ganz schön teuer sein.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (2. Juli 2018)

Eines möchte ich mal anmerken.
Kein Kerle um die 30 muss Lücken im Lebenslauf haben, selbst wenn er welche hat. Man darf freilich in Bewerbungen keine komplett falschen Tatsachen darstellen, aber die Lücken gut zu verkaufen ist nicht verboten. Dann war man halt mal irgendwann mit 21 für 6 Monate im Ausland, um besser Englisch zu lernen. Oder man hat (vielleicht auch etwas länger als tatsächlich) beim Bund Wehrdienst gemacht. Solche Dinge kann nach einigen Jahren kein Mensch nachprüfen, aber die Lücken sehen gleich weniger schlimm aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juli 2018)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Dann war man halt mal irgendwann mit 21 für 6 Monate im Ausland, um besser Englisch zu lernen. Oder man hat (vielleicht auch etwas länger als tatsächlich) beim Bund Wehrdienst gemacht. Solche Dinge kann nach einigen Jahren kein Mensch nachprüfen



Ersteres nicht, letzteres schon - dafür brauchste nämlich eine Wehrdienstzeitbescheinigung (WDZB) - kriegste beim Dienszteitende (DZE) in dreifacher Ausführung und kann beim zuständigen Kreiswehrsatzamt (KWEA) geprüft werden. 

Du bemerkst - Bundeswehr hinterlässt tiefe Spuren. Seeeehr schwierig zu imitieren.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (3. Juli 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ersteres nicht, letzteres schon - dafür brauchste nämlich eine Wehrdienstzeitbescheinigung (WDZB) - kriegste beim Dienszteitende (DZE) in dreifacher Ausführung und kann beim zuständigen Kreiswehrsatzamt (KWEA) geprüft werden.


Mag ja sein, dass man da nach der Ausmusterung so einen Wisch erhält, aber mir ist bisher kein einziger Arbeitgeber bekannt, der tatsächlich nach dieser WDZB gefragt hat. Der Zettel ist allenfalls für die Krankenkasse interessant, damit man die Bundeswehr-Zeit evtl. noch auf die Familien-Krankenkasse oder die studentische Krankenversicherung angerechnet bekommt.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du bemerkst - Bundeswehr hinterlässt tiefe Spuren. Seeeehr schwierig zu imitieren.


 Bei mir nicht, ich musste zum Glück nie in diesen Kasperlesverein. Und selbst wenn, wäre ich mit meinen 115 Kilo wahrscheinlich als T5 ausgemustert worden


----------



## cerbero (3. Juli 2018)

> wäre ich mit meinen 115 Kilo wahrscheinlich als T5 ausgemustert worden



Wunschdenken: Wenn du denn noch zu Wehrdienstzeiten 18 wurdest und das deine einzige Einschränkung gewesen wäre, Du wärst mit T2 oder T3 gemustert worden. - T5 gabs für Leute, bei denen unsere Bundeswehr Angst vor den Folgekosten der medizinischen Behandlung bekam. Und ansonsten gabs lange genug T7 



@Topic: es ist schlichtweg davon abhängig wo du hinwillst - Im Banken/Versicherungswesen würd ich es bleiben lassen. Im Handwerk und aufm Bau gibts Firmen die dir eine Woche Praktikum abverlangen und vielleicht noch Wissen wollen wie gut deine Mathe&Deutschnoten waren...
Versuch dein Glück. Größere Chancen dürftest du bei kleinen und Mittelständischen Unternehmen haben, die großen Läden wie MTU oder ZF am See dürfen sich die Rosinen aussuchen...


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Juli 2018)

Master-Onion schrieb:


> Überarbeitet:
> Lohnt sich mit 26 noch eine Lehre oder sowas, ...



Aber mit Sicherheit!!Mach es! Tu es für !dich! Wer früher ankommen will muss früher aufstehn. Wer nie Aufsteht wird auch niemals ankommen.
Eegal ob es um deine Lebensplanung. Oder um das was du erreichen willst deine Ziele geht, und das du dir beweist KOnsequent zu sein. Man muss dafür zwar keine Lehre machen aber --Step by Step



cerbero schrieb:


> ..... T5 gabs für Leute, bei denen unsere Bundeswehr Angst vor den Folgekosten....


HAH^^^^ Richtig  
Ich musste damals zwar nicht zur Musterung, what else, hin da! Toll *T1*! Frage: Vorschäden, Unfälle, etc --öh nix großes mal das Becken gebrochen--Was? ab in zum Röntgen, schief *T5*


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Juli 2018)

Bemüh dich um eine Lehre. 26 ist noch kein Alter.....da haste noch nicht zu viel versäumt und kannst nachlegen.

Metallbranche geht gut, da bin ich auch.
Habe auch mit einer normalen Lehre zum werkzeugmechaniker angefangen und mir dann in Jahren des arsch Aufreißens einen Platz im Büro zusammen in einem kleinen Team mit Ingenieuren und Kollegen mit Master Abschluss erkämpft....und bekomme nicht weniger Geld als die, weil meine Firma tatsächlich nach Arbeitsplatz und Leistung und nicht nach Qualifikation bezahlt.

Du siehst also: 
Nur weil man „nur“ eine Ausbildung macht, muss man am Ende nicht weniger verdienen als diejenigen, die Jahre ihres Lebens studieren- auch wenn prozentual der Anteil derjenigen mit Berufseinstieg über Ausbildung sicher geringer ist als derer der Studierten .

Und ja, Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre.
Da nickt man halt auch mal, wenn man eigentlich eher nein sagen wöllte.....aber das zählt sich eben langfristig aus.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2018)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht, ich musste zum Glück nie in diesen Kasperlesverein. Und selbst wenn, wäre ich mit meinen 115 Kilo wahrscheinlich als T5 ausgemustert worden



Hey, ich war beim Bund. 
Die beste Zeit meines Lebens.  
Meine Fresse -- ist mein Leben beschissen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Juli 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hey, ich war beim Bund.
> Die beste Zeit meines Lebens.
> Meine Fresse -- ist mein Leben beschissen.



Ich war nicht dort, wurde ausgemustert..... Ich fand es schade, denn ich denke es waere eine Erfahrung gewesen die mein Leben bereichert haette  
Aber könnt man halt nix machen.... Zivildienst fiel auch weg.... Komplett ausgemustert.

Hab schon paar mal überlegt ob so ein Job bei der Bundeswehr nicht was für mich waere.... Aber dadurch das ich da nicht reinschnuppern könnte, trau ich mich nicht ^^


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hey, ich war beim Bund.
> Die beste Zeit meines Lebens.
> Meine Fresse -- ist mein Leben beschissen.


Ich war auch beim Bund. Zum Glück mußte ich nur 10 Monate machen. Die hatten mich auch gefragt ob ich mich nicht verpflichten will. Hatte ich abgelehnt. Nachher hätten sie mich noch in den Kosovo geschickt oder wer weiß wo hin.
Da konnte mich das Geld auch nicht locken. 
Damals habe ich T2 gekriegt. War fit und bin 25 km Märsche durchgelaufen. Jede Woche 5km Kasernenrunde zweimal.  Heute würde man mich ausmustern.


----------

